# Boxing (the ring collapsed)



## SnapLocally (Apr 3, 2010)

But the show must go on!


----------



## Moe (Apr 3, 2010)

I always love your photos. Some great moments captured! I love the one with the guy getting punched against the ropes. How were you holding the flash on the posed ones? Some look lit from below.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome!! Man, that's got to make you feel good.


----------



## Big (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome shots. They are composed really well and those hits make me cringe!


----------



## den9 (Apr 3, 2010)

the one where the guy looks like hes knocked out is epic, awesome shot


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.



Moe said:


> How were you holding the flash on the posed ones? Some look lit from below.



Just hand held, using my 7D, which has a built-in wireless transmitter.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Apr 3, 2010)

lets see more of the card girls! I know you have em!


----------



## SouthLand (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! Very nice! 

7D has a built in wireless transmitter? Didn't now that.... thanks!


----------



## fokker (Apr 4, 2010)

^ Yeah news to me as well! 

With the posed shots did you have any sort of light modifier on the flash?

Awesome shots man.


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks. No, I didn't use any sort of diffuser.


----------



## Newnan3 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great pics!  Im a big fight fan and its great to see the photos you have!

Do you ever shoot collegiate wrestlers?  Those guys are pretty gritty themselves......


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 8, 2010)

I've never shot collegiate wrestling, but I've shot plenty of MMA with former college wrestlers as participants.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Apr 8, 2010)

I really like some of the shots but you people have really got to start numbering your photos.


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess I just never take for granted that anyone wants to discuss my work.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 8, 2010)

I love your pictures.  Very wicked shots of both kinds!


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Brentles (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the shots!! I've been a competitive boxer since I was ten years old, so I can definately appreciate what you do!!!  Keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, B- much appreciated. Here's some more, just for you!


----------



## belongus3 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love them...specially the 3th one with the boxers...amazing moment captured . U can almost feel the pain . A little more light would help


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 18, 2010)

Some AWESOME shots! The one where the guy is getting hit into the ropes is awesome!


----------



## SnapLocally (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

